# Meet Om Nom, the senegal bichir.



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

here's my little baby Om Nom, I've had him since summer and he lives with my rift valley cichlids in a 55g tank. I managed to get some cool shots of him with my iphone 4 (which is difficult, as the camera focuses on the glass). This is his "I know you just fed me, but MOAR FOOD" face.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

He is adorable! :O


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's so cute  I have to research these guys now. <3 I love his expression. :3


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys 
Betta Slave: they're a joy to have, and don't grow to such ridiculous lengths like 20 inches like some people on the internet say. 12 inches, max. They're also relatively smart, breathe atmospheric air, and are absolutely BOMBPROOF. My guy survived a heater malfunction, a tank cycle issue, and an ich outbreak without a mark on him.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Om nom!


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I...want....one...:shock:


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Aww! I deeply considered one of these guys, but they're too snake-like for my mother to handle (she's petrified of snakes). Someday...!


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

Om Nom is a straight up boss, I'm glad to see he has some fans XD He got an algae wafer as a treat for being so cool. He loves to grab them and shake them like a dog XP
JBosley: Doooo itttt, don't let some sources of information scare you off though, they don't grow to overwhelmingly large sizes, other bichirs do however. 
Badjer: awww ( definitely do get one at some point though, they're just too cool.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

What size tank is needed for them?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

How cute! He reminds me of the amazing axolotls.

Is he a saltwater fish?


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

nope, freshwater 
Maisy: they need around 40g to live comfortably. The cool part is they can handle lots of different water parameters without getting stressed, so mine's all cool in my super hard water!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

elegantlyunsophisticated said:


> nope, freshwater
> Maisy: they need around 40g to live comfortably. The cool part is they can handle lots of different water parameters without getting stressed, so mine's all cool in my super hard water!


 I want one. Now. xD Are they aggressive, and do they need live food?


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

they will eat anything they can get their mouths around, if that makes sense. Mine's eaten platies, cherry barbs, and a small rainbow fish I think. I keep mine with loaches and cichlids, but really anything bigger than half his size. Other long and narrow fish work too, like needlenose fish.
My guy doesn't only need live food, he does appreciate the occasional treat though!! Nom subsists off http://www.alphaprobreeders.com/product_images/c/942/aqueon_shrimp_pellets__73176_zoom.JPG and some algae/veggie wafers. I like to give him and the other guys frozen brine shrimp and chopped prawns on occasion, and they love worms too. Basically, they'll eat anything! XP


----------

